
‘Airbnb for Film’ Links Homeowners and Location Scouts - Karuma
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/05/31/airbnb-for-film-links-homeowners-and-location-scouts/
======
stephenr
Queue porno outrage article in 3..2..1..

